# Gutes 2D Spiele Tutorial?



## Xenotack (20. Sep 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne Lernen :rtfm: wie man in Java 2D Spiele programmiert Ich weiß das es ein Harter und Steiniger weg wird:lol: Wisst ihr wo ich das Lernen kann

Wenn es um bücher geht bitte E-Books!


----------



## Network (20. Sep 2011)

Such mal nach Quaxlis tutorial =) Ist sehr gut... =)

Das lernen ist sehr einfach... eig. ist es sowas von logisch! Das Problem ist die Umsetzung der eigenen Idee, die kann je nachdem dann eine harte Nuss werden =)


----------



## Xenotack (20. Sep 2011)

Ehm hab das Tutorial gefunden und Lese es und arbeite gerade dran nur Eclipse sagt das da immer Fehler sind ???:L 
	
	
	
	





```
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class GamePanel extends JPanel {
	
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	JFrame frame;
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		new GamePanel | 800, 600);
	}
	
	public GamePanel(int w, int h){
		this.setPrefferedSize(new Dimension(w,h));
		frame = new JFrame ("Test Game");
		frame.setLocation(100,100);
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation|JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.add(this);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```

Immer bei | und Dimension ???:L


----------



## aptem (20. Sep 2011)

```
import java.awt.Dimension;  //musst du hinzufügen
...
new GamePanel ( 800, 600); //ändern
...
frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);  //ändern
```

am besten kein Copy&Paste sonder selber tippen


----------



## Xenotack (20. Sep 2011)

Danke, Geht !


----------



## Marco13 (20. Sep 2011)

Erstaunlich, wie viele Ergebnisse eine Websuche nach setPre*ff*eredSize liefert


----------



## Xenotack (20. Sep 2011)

Ja ich weiß hab ich auch schon bemerkt :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Sep 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Erstaunlich, wie viele Ergebnisse eine Websuche nach setPre*ff*eredSize liefert



Nett, wenn man nach [c]"setPrefferedSize"[/c] sucht, liefert google den netten Text (ganz unten):


			
				Google wir lieben dich hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Infolge einer Beschwerde, die hinsichtlich des US Digital Millennium Copyright Act (amerikanisches Datenschutzgesetz) bei uns eingegangen ist, haben wir 1 Ergebnis(se) aus dieser Seite entfernt. Sie können die DMCA-Beschwerde, die dieser Entfernung zugrunde liegt, unter ChillingEffects.org lesen.



:lol:

*edit* mist, verlesen, ich dachte die rufen uns auf, uns bei der DCMA zu beschweren


----------



## Landei (20. Sep 2011)

Übrigens behandelt auch Killer Game Programming in Java verschiedene 2D-Spiel-Gattungen (auch wenn es etwas veraltet ist)


----------



## Firephoenix (20. Sep 2011)

Der Autor von Killer Game Programming hat auch noch ein Buch rausgebracht in dem er mehr auf 3D und unter anderem auch JOGL eingeht (bzw anreißt) - bin mit dem allerdings noch nicht durch, Killer Game Programming ist aber den Blick wert denke ich.
Gruß


----------

